
Show HN: Wishpage.tv – Send a Content Wish - wishrider
https://wishpage.tv/
======
wishrider
We have a self-promotion section now for videos, if you need a place to show
your videos to the world without getting labelled as spam :)

------
wishrider
What do you think are good ways to get users for the website? Would you market
it in a different way?

------
wishrider
What do you think, can you see yourself using the website? What functionality
would make you use it?

